# Ponds and Racoon



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Planning on replacing the grass with a large pond. Thinking of getting some strong fish nets to keep raccoons out. Any comment or idea where to get some strong net? Also thinking of galvanized steel mesh as well.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

It's best to employ a multi-pronged approach:

- Deer netting is available at any Home Depot/Rona this time of year. Much less noticeable than galvanized which will eventually rust. A friend of mine actually strung a grid of fishing line over his pond.

- Motion-activated lights

- Motion-activated sprinker: ScareCrow Motion-activated Animal Deterrent - Contech Enterprises Inc.

- electric fences

Design of the pond is important to. Make it as deep as reasonably possible for a place where the fish are absolutely safe. Something like 4-feet is too deep for even the tallest herons from fishing. Also make sure there's a sheer drop-off along the edges of at least a foot. Raccoons don't like to get their bodies wet if they don't have to. They like to simply reach in and grab a fish that's loitering near the edge of a pond. A sheer drop-off prevents such grab-and-gos. Including protective caves and hiding spots with things such as PVC pipes or drain tile is also a good idea.

Building a gazebo-like enclosure would eliminate virtually all aerial threats, but adds to costs.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Building a gazebo-like enclosure would eliminate virtually all aerial threats said:


> Thanks sksiu. I have big plan so the gazebo will really be costly. I plan for 4 feet straight down probably 6ft x 8 ft. Wow, that will be almost 1500 gallon !
> 
> I will check out "deer wire". My smaller pond is almost two feet straight down. I strung airplane cables around the edge and they still broke through. A pond and garden owner told me to try shotguns :lol:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Gordon, 

My coworker had raccoon problems and the motion activated sprinkler worked pretty well. I think he got it at Lee Valley. Shotgun would be great too but might be on the loud side.  

The pond sounds pretty awesome man.....too bad I live in Vancouver and have a teeny lot. Hmmm...maybe an indoor pond. 

Tony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I may us get a scare crow. Wonder what razor wire would do - just kidding.

Know a friend who has an indoor swimming pool. Wouldn't it be cool to turn that into an indoor SW lagoon !


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

put up a sign saying...no racoons or no fishing. will work about the same as anything else i have tried..............


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/night-fishing-isnt-illegal-darn-raccoons-5068/
here is a previous thread on it............language warning............


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Worse comes to worse you could always set up a hunting hide and do a stakeout with a BB rifle. Just don't blame me if one of your neighbours sees you and the SWAT team comes a callin'.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

How about piranhas - that should get them :bigsmile:


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Lee Valley on united blvd has lots of raccoon/ deer proofing gadgets and gear


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks. Will check them out. They do have a lot of gadgets but the most expensive place I could think of.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

My pond is 1800 gal. About 7 x 10 with straight walls and sloping from 3 ft at one end to 4 ft deep at the other end. I have one plant shelf on one side to sit planted pots on which is about 3 ft long and one foot wide and one foot deep. I put black nylon mesh across the pond to keep out the herons which so far has worked. I put 2 ft high wooden stakes around the perimeter and stretched the mesh across them and then anchored the mesh to the ground with stakes or granite boulders. Maybe not the prettiest but I am not loosing anymore fish. It also has kept any racoons out so far.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

gklaw said:


> ....I plan for 4 feet straight down probably 6ft x 8 ft. Wow, that will be almost 1500 gallon !


4' straight down should be OK in most cases.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

A 'motion detector' lamp with a 2 prong lamp socket adapter screwed into it and an extension cord into the home to a loud bell to alert you so you can grab the bow and arrow.
No permit required and quiet so you don't alert the neighbors.

Or you can plug in something to scare the critters.

My large critter live trap only caught my neighbors cat last year.
Raccoon Trap by Havahart®, the Trusted Name in Humane Live Raccoon Traps! | Havahart.com

Keep your eyes open on Craigslist and you may find an eclectic fence controller.
Raccoons don't like bing shocked.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

lol shoot the bastards lol


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

$35 electric fencer from Princess Auto took care of some persistent rascals for me.
They just walk by now.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Or you could just let them dig in, they are hungry guys to you know. lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Or you could just let them dig in, they are hungry guys to you know. lol


 I actually do not mind when I was keeping feeder gold fish. But with kois and large shubumkon


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sautee them with some red peppers and mushrooms. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Sautee them with some red peppers and mushrooms. Mmmmmmmm


Now, that does not sound like Anthony


----------



## Flytrap (Jul 4, 2011)

I've tried everything...the scarecrow only worked for about a month, then the raccoons just got used to the water spray. Netting effort was a disaster. The raccoons managed to drag the net across the pond, destroying all the lilies and margin plants in the process. I now protect the pond with galvanized mesh fencing over the pond. I was thinking of an electric fence... But was worried about power outages here...however, I see there are now solar charged fences


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

A customer years ago had issues with this, even lost a 15 year old koi to the lil monsters. we split a case of beer, sat on his deck ready with my paintball guns. scored a few direct hits, and the buggers weren't back


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I can see an increase in demand for 12" plus Wolffish

I've found here in Victoria with my two ponds that the design is critical: depth, darkness, an overhead (cranes don't see your pond through lattice) and the choice of fish that are fast, learn, and "ain't" too friendly. 
I'M organic on this and am not adding anything nature doesn't (but love the electric fence thang; works great properly managed and designed. (think "the Great Escape" with two barriers and a guardtower)
OH, did I mention I took Archery in college from the U.S. Olympic coach?? Quieter than the 410 over/under.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi - We had put together a Net to protect our Pond from Racoons, Herons, etc.



















Looks like this -





































We tried to create a single structure but it was collapsing and we had to make do with 3 separate pieces that looks like a bra - : ).

This worked for a couple of weeks - then we started coming home to the cover being smashed by some animal - we thought it was a bear or cat.

Then we caught the culprits the other morning . . .

Racoon in the Pond - 3 Sept 2011 - YouTube

Any suggestions?

I am trying out some feeder fish and they are thriving, I want to make sure the Pond is secure before investing in Koi's and Goldfish.

Any tips would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance - Cheers, Kim


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

My neighbour put an electric fence around his pond a year back and that was the end of his critter problems so far anyway. It's only about 10- 12 inches high and you can hardly notice it.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

We had regular raccoon and heron vistors and owls. Even with our dog outside, she came in a few times with war wounds. The only solution is ELECTRIC FENCE. Have not had any destruction or missing fish since. The kit came with everything, just had to buy a little more wire as our pond is big. Very inexpenceive, 44.00 plus tax, for piece of mind.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been getting regular visits from a raccoon who will not go into the live trap.
I had a large rubber-made tub with floating and potted pond plants ready for my Bio pond. It was going into it for 3 days straight.
I drilled 3 holes near the top and ran 3 individual bare wires the length of the tub 1 inch appart.
I hooked wire 1 and 3 to the black wire from an old power computer power cord and wire 2 to the white wire.
at night I plugged it into a power bar in my carport/driveway.

Yesterday morning the power bar had tripped and the wires were all tangled up.

I think he got mad and went to my pond and found a way in!! the plants were all messed up, water lily leaves upside down flowers shredded.
But it seems there are no missing fish.
I'm only using the netting on one 3 ft wide area now and have 3/4 galvanized hardware cloth and a fiberglass roof panel to cover that opening at night.

No visible activity last night.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

we had a racon in our pond but we got it with a paintball then it comes back and shits in our pond


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi - Where do you buy the Electric Fence Kit? I tried a few places but can't find them.
I would definitely like to try that option.

These ones -? 
http://www.princessauto.com/all-seasons/farm/livestock/fencing/2430084-horse-surround-electric-fencer

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Princess Auto has a store in Langley off the By-pass.

Otter Co-op at 264 th I think also has them.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Mike! Will check them out.

These ones will be a tad overkill I guess - : ) - Bear Shock Electric Fence for Food Storage


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the Bear fence.

I don't think anything is overkill when it protects my fish.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Kimrocks said:


> Hi - Where do you buy the Electric Fence Kit? I tried a few places but can't find them.
> I would definitely like to try that option.
> 
> These ones -?
> ...


That one will do the trick for sure.
They had some even more inexpensive ones in the recent past.
You can improve looks and save some coin by skipping the special wire and gaudy overpriced insulators and posts.
I used a roll of thier galvanized fencing wire($3/50 feet IIRC) and insulators made from 6 inch long pieces of 3/4 inch clear vinyl tubing w/holes poked thru at one end for the wire.Other end of the tube is a 3 inch slip fit over an appropriate stick driven into the ground.Hidden w/some plants,it almost disappears.
You want to install the wire above soil/grass rather than rock so that the other end of the raccoon is well grounded.
Happy zapping.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

The all in one kit i bought was called " Fido - Shock" pet deterrent kit.
Contains: 1 fido shock controller
-10 two foot plastic posts
-100ft of electric fence wire
-1 package of cotter pins
-1 2ft ground rod
-1 ground clamp
Quick and easy to install 


Deliver a mild but memorable shock to deter mischievous animals. I didn't want to have to be getting rid of racoons bodies 

I found this at Fraser Valley Builders in Mission. But i took the last 2


----------



## DonMarquardt (Sep 28, 2011)

*Guess we are lucky*

We have a 2000 gallon pond( 3 feet deep, steep side and about 8X13 feet) on the west side of Vancouver and have both Herons and Raccoons as problems. The coyotes can't get in the yard yet 

About 4 years ago we installed a fruit tree net over the pond, strung about 3 feet above the water surface and wrapping top the ground around the perimeter of the pond. There is a 3ft square island in the middle with irises on it and some bamboo stakes sticking straight up.

So far all we have had happen is the Herons land and walk around the edge. The raccoons get on top of the net but have not (YET) torn apart the netting.

This was a relatively inexpensive solution. We expect to replace the netting next spring as it does seem to degrade.


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 26, 2011)

those raccoons will beg for their lives!
give us an update with your raccoon-hunting


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

DonMarquardt said:


> So far all we have had happen is the Herons land and walk around the edge. The raccoons get on top of the net but have not (YET) torn apart the netting.


Knock on wood, "YET" and hope that they do not get desperate. At least when they get in the net, hopefully you catch them - maybe


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

After scaring off the raccoons in my shed, I used moth balls with good success to keep them out. I don't know if hanging bags of mothballs would do much in an open air setting like a pond though.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, it is worth trying I have a 2" X 6" frame around my pond so I can drop the moth balls outside of the 2" X 6" against the patio door slider panels I surrounded the pond with.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

dheffdffxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww=sewwsaads


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

If you put large slate around the perimeter of the pond, let them overhang the edge a few inches toward the center and 5 inches or more above the surface. The raccoon will climb on, but since there is no "shoreline" on the edge, to reach safely in for a meal, they run the risk just plain old falling in. 

This method looks good, doesn't cost much, and it has worked for a couple ponds I have done - one in Calgary back in the day, and one in Brookswood in Langley.

Just make sure the rocks, or whatever you are using, are sturdy.

Good luck, and keep us all updated


----------

